
Wireless Charging at 30 feet - hipaulshi
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;09&#x2F;09&#x2F;cota-by-ossia-wireless-power&#x2F;  I am impressed. If they can deploy this device city wide, then we don&#x27;t need any more chargers. It also means future wearable devices can be designed in much powerful chips without worrying about battery life. This is the most inspiring demo I have seen so far in this disrupt.
======
lutusp
Quote: “What we’re doing uses the same frequencies as Wi-Fi ...”

So they're charging batteries from a 30 foot distance using an RF field at
multiple gigahertz? What's to prevent interference with other devices in the
same frequency band? Let's say the emitter emits one watt of RF -- it's
probably higher, but just for the sake of argument. A typical Wi-Fi access
point uses 50 milliwatts, or 1/20th the power of the charging transmitter.
This means existing spectrum users would be overwhelmed by wide adoption of
these devices.

Also, there are legitimate health concerns about being near a cell phone
emitting 100 milliwatts of RF power. How can a device that emits ten times
that power level, or more, be assumed to be safe near people?

> If they can deploy this device city wide, then we don't need any more
> chargers.

Yes, but we won't have any more wireless access points -- they'll be
overwhelmed by higher-powered competitors.

------
anigbrowl
Don't do this. Post the link and then make a comment.

